# Genezi mod-MHC-GT222 no enciende



## ber15 (Nov 23, 2013)

Buenos días a todos 
Como nuevo que soy en el foro, es un placer dirigirme a ustedes para solicitar de su ayuda con es sony genezi mod-MHC-GT222.La ffalla que presenta es que no prende ,solo se nota el led de stanbay encendido(no es intermitente) y suena la aguja del ecualizador,al conectar a la red de 220v. se activa el relay 901(relay-power) por unos 2 segundos y luego se desactiva y el panel frontal no prende 
descarte el IC STK415-120 esta ok
IC 1101
pin 40 -5.5v.
pin 42 0v.
Alguna sugerencia
Saludos


----------



## jesica (Nov 23, 2013)

le sacaste la patita que dice protector ?me parece que el equipo enciende pero como hay una falla se protege y se apaga


----------



## ber15 (Nov 23, 2013)

Gracias por responder,hice lo que mencionas sin ningún resultado
Saludos


----------



## el arcangel (Nov 24, 2013)

Las protecciones son Overload detect (detección de sobrecarga) Q800, Q801 y Q803
- DC Detect (detección de corriente continua) Q812, Q814 y Q815
- Protect detect *(detección de protección) Q806, Q809, Q810 y Q811
Esos cuatro transistores se encargan de recibir información y ejecutarla (en pin 50 del micro) si hay algún problema en las dos anteriores (Overload y DC detect )
Proba sacando el STK . dale una resoldada al micro. si descontinuando la linea hold se proteje lamantablemente vas a tener que cambiarlo, con el manual compara los voltajes, saludos y Suerte !!


----------



## ber15 (Nov 26, 2013)

Gracias el arcangel por los datos. saque el stk y ahora se activa el relay pero aun así no prende el panel frontal,con respecto a los transistores todos se encuentran bien e incluso diodos,condensadores y resistencias,desoldé el pin DC detect y no prende el panel solo parpadea el led y cuando esta soldado  DC detect el led permanece prendido,alguna otra sugerencia
Saludos


----------



## ricardoch (Nov 27, 2013)

Revisaste el ventilador, cuando este suele cruzarse o trabarse ocurre esta proteccion por sobreconsumo, tambienm ocurre una protewccion por la falta de algun voltaje de alimentacion del stk.
Te envio un extractoi del diagrama donde debes revisar. suerte
saludos


----------



## ber15 (Nov 27, 2013)

Gracias ricardoch. por tu paciencia y el diagrama especificado, ya revise los 2 ventiladores y están bien,voy a revisar los voltajes y te comento,gracias nuevamente
Saludos desde Lima


----------



## ber15 (Nov 28, 2013)

Buenos días ricardoch
los voltajes en el Q902 de emisor,colector y base restan correctos y entre tierra (GND) y AC-VH hay  45v.AC y AC-VH y AC-VL hay 22v.AC y en FLUORESCENT INDICATOR TUBE (FL1101) hay 5v.AC que sale del transformador del pin 18 y 19 . los 5v.AC ¿son correctos? saque el transformador para medir el v. y sale el mismo voltaje 5v. AC (en el pin 18,19 del transformador me carca 3Ω )
Saludos


----------



## ricardoch (Nov 28, 2013)

efectivamente tienes los voltajes correctos
observaste si hay voltaje de filkamento -32 volts en el Q902
Desconectaste el pin 50 del micro que es el  pin de proteccion?
desconectaste el pin 83 de sobrevoltaje, revisa estos dos componentes.
Esta trabajando el microprocesador?
Tambien hay una funcion de apagar el display, observa si esta activada.


----------



## ber15 (Nov 28, 2013)

si tiene voltajes Q902  B -32v.,C-38v. y E-32v. desconecte el pin 50 y 83 sin ningún resultado,el micro esta con los voltajes correctos


----------



## ber15 (Nov 29, 2013)

Pude notar el led de stanbay parpadea cuando esta desoldado el pin 11 AC CUT DETECT del no468 y cuando este pin 11 esta soldado el led de stanbay solo se mantiene prendido(no parpadea),al estar el pin 11 desoldado el ventilador de la parte de atrás se activa y gira mientras que el ventilador de adelante no hace nada pero con el pin 11 soldado solo intenta girar el ventila de atrás y el otro no hace nada, todo esto sucede al conectar y desconectar de la red de 220v. ac 
Espero alguna sugerencia y agradezco que puedan compartir su experiencia de electrónica con migo para darle solución a este sony MHC-GT222 que no quiere prender 
Saludos a todos


----------



## ricardoch (Nov 29, 2013)

Revisa los previos del amplificador, puede que  algo este alterado.
No me indicas si la funcion de desactivar el display esta activada, es un pulsador donde dice display mode.
 avisame
saludos

has probado los ventiladores individualmente, sacalos  y pruebalos con una fuente.


----------



## ber15 (Nov 29, 2013)

como saber si esta activado el displey si el panel no prende nada y el stanbay no responde (pulsadores en buen estado) lo primero fue revisar todo relacionado al amp. y el previo,con respecto a los ventiladores están descartados y ambos están bien


----------



## ricardoch (Nov 29, 2013)

justamente hay una funcion que desactiva el display ubicala.

En el pulsador del power tienes la informacion correcta?
Desconecta  la tarjetita que activa el indicador de potencia puede que este cruzada.
Si ya desconectaste todo lo referente al amplificador no queda mas que hacer esas pruebas.
Hay casos en que los pulsadores con humendad bloquean las funciones del equipo, tendrias que desoldar todos escepto el del power.
Observa si hay informacion en el  microprocesador para cada funcion.
Avisame
>saludos


----------



## ber15 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracias ricardoch y a los que se interesaron en ayudarme con este equipo,e hice al pie de la letra toda tu sugerencia sin ningún resultado ¿sera que esta mal el micro?solo me queda descartar el micro.Cualquier mejoría les comento.Estoy muy agradecido por su tiempo,sigan demostrando su humildad y los ara mas grande 
Saludos y abrazos


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 2, 2013)

@ber15, muchas veces pasa lo siguiente y la falla es mas simple de la que se plantea, aclaro no siempre es así, cuando un equipo de audio no da señal de vida pero la fuente parece estar bien y todo se ve bien, pero no enciende como debe ser y solo alumbra el Led Standby, en la parte de la fuente hay un Switch que dice 110V 60Hz / 220V 50Hz, si este esta en una posición contraria al voltaje AC de entrada "suministrada 220V 60Hz para Peru", se protege al detectar un voltaje incorrecto al seleccionado por la fuente, ni porque cambie todo va arrancar, así que primero le recomendaría que revise ese pequeño detalle antes de seguir con la reparación, bueno es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## ber15 (Dic 2, 2013)

Gracias Kowaky por tu humildad en ayudarme.Como mencionas tiene un switch de cambio de voltaje y esta en 220~ que es el voltaje para Perú,el switch esta correcto e incluso probé el equipo con corriente de 110~ lógicamente con un transformador de 220~ a 110~ sin ningún resultado,Seguiré esperando mas de su ayuda
Saludos


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 2, 2013)

ber15 dijo:


> Gracias Kowaky por tu humildad en ayudarme.Como mencionas tiene un switch de cambio de voltaje y esta en 220~ que es el voltaje para Perú,el switch esta correcto e incluso probé el equipo con corriente de 110~ lógicamente con un transformador de 220~ a 110~ sin ningún resultado,Seguiré esperando mas de su ayuda
> Saludos


 

ber15, bueno si eso esta bien, el paso a seguir y mas común, es desconectar el Flex del CD que va al panel, también revise que estos estén bien colocados y den continuidad, hay que descartar cosas así de elementales antes de desarmar y desoldar los elementos, al igual hay que checar las R-fusibles de la fuente que estén todas bien, me cuenta como va el enfermo, que con gusto le voy echando un cable, no me dedico a reparar equipos pero de Audio Pro se un poco y de pronto le pueda ayudar en su reparación


----------



## ber15 (Dic 4, 2013)

Agradezco el interés que tienes por ayudarme,lo primero que hice es lo que tu mencionas,con respecto a las R fusibles y los fusibles están en muy buena condición,todos los  flex tienen continuidad,por ese lado todo esta bien.   

 No ay deque avergonzarse,todas las ayudas o sugerencias los recibo con humildad


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

ber15 dijo:


> Agradezco el interés que tienes por ayudarme,lo primero que hice es lo que tu mencionas,con respecto a las R fusibles y los fusibles están en muy buena condición,todos los flex tienen continuidad,por ese lado todo esta bien.
> 
> No ay deque avergonzarse,todas las ayudas o sugerencias los recibo con humildad


 
Bueno si ya había probado lo que comento con anterioridad, tiene el manual de servicio a la mano o el enlace para mirarlo detenidamente y indicarle donde puede estar la falla, mmm ya midió los hilos del display que el voltaje le este llegando bien?

Que síntomas presenta hasta el momento?


----------



## ber15 (Dic 4, 2013)

Ay tome los voltajes del displey,pero voy a volver a medir los v.
Aquí esta el diagrama


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

ber15 dijo:


> Ay tome los voltajes del displey,pero voy a volver a medir los v.
> Aquí esta el diagrama


 
Gracias vamos a revisarlo muy bien, ya probo lo que le comente, desconectar la unidad de CD y Casetera y encender el equipo tanto del botón principal como en el control remoto.


----------



## ber15 (Dic 4, 2013)

desconecte la unidad de cd y casetera sin ningún resultado.Cundo el IC de audio STK415-120  esta desvinculado el led de stanbay parpadea (el relay de stambay se activa)y cuando el STK esta soldado en el chasis, el led de stanbay se mantiene prendido(no parpadea)en ambos casos al conectar a la red de 220v. se nota que la aguja del equalizador se mueve y vuelve a su sitio y el panel no prende en ningún instante.Al parecer el IC de audio esta bien porque cuando esta desconecto el pi 11 del NO460 ac cut detect, el led parpadea y al conectarlo deja de parpadear,espero no te haya confundido con lo escrito


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

ber15 dijo:


> desconecte la unidad de cd y casetera sin ningún resultado.Cundo el IC de audio STK415-120 esta desvinculado el led de stanbay parpadea (el relay de stambay se activa)y cuando el STK esta soldado en el chasis, el led de stanbay se mantiene prendido(no parpadea)en ambos casos al conectar a la red de 220v. se nota que la aguja del equalizador se mueve y vuelve a su sitio y el panel no prende en ningún instante.Al parecer el IC de audio esta bien porque cuando esta desconecto el pi 11 del NO460 ac cut detect, el led parpadea y al conectarlo deja de parpadear,espero no te haya confundido con lo escrito


 

@ber15 no me confundió me reconfundió es bromaaaa, no me dedico a reparar pero cuando algún familiar le falla el equipo me buscan y quedan muy bien, porque se donde se puede detectar las fallas de estos equipos comerciales, volviendo al tema, ese modelo Genezi y todos casi son así, al retirar el IC STK hibrido el equipo se protege y no enciende, algunos modelos tiran un mensaje otros nada, parecen muertos en vida, por eso el Led parpadea porque indica un mensaje de error en el Audio o la fuente, y cuando coloca nuevamente el STK aparece normal todo, voltajes bien y no da luz de donde sea el problema, pero el fallo principal es el STK hay que reemplazarlo y vera que cuando lo instale encenderá, eso hay que tratar de conseguir un buen genérico o si puede el Original porque por eso no me dedico a reparar esta clase de equipos en forma, porque hoy en día los STK buenos quedan muy pocos, no soy un experto pero si conozco las fallas, porque alguien muy amablemente me enseño a detectarlas según los diferentes modelos.


----------



## ber15 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hola a todos. Después de una larga vacaciones de parte del dueño del equipo Sony HCD-GT222 que no prendía, se llego a solucionar cambiando el ic de audio.Saludos a todos


----------



## tonni v (Jul 16, 2014)

ber15 que tal,
solo una consulta cambiaste el STk415-120 por el original o por un equivalente que es el stk415-130??


----------



## ber15 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hola tonni v
Puse el IC original
Saludos


----------



## tonni v (Jul 17, 2014)

Gracias ber15,
Es que te comento...
tengo un equipo del mismo modelo y marca del que habias tenido problema. Resulta que este equipo yego con la falla siguiente:: lo encendias y este trabajaba bien al momento de darle de volumen a +10 este se apagaba y palpadeaba el led de power. Prosegui asi:: Retire el stk415-120E, luego encendi el equipo y OK le daba todo el volumen y no se apagaba, por tal lo cambie por el equivalente STK-415-130 (lastimosamente ese me vendieron por que no tienen el original). En conclucion:: Ahora el equipp al conectarlo se escucha el activado y desactivado de los RLE's y cuando le doy encender y ya no hace nada de hecho ya ni se escuchan los RLE's. A alguien le ha pasado lo mismo y de que manera procedieron ???? o que opinan???


----------



## tonni v (Ago 5, 2014)

reparado, con cambio de los dos ventiladores que trae dentro!... estaban atascados y al darle volumen exigian mas corriente y por eso se apagaba o se protegia!


----------



## Cristhian daniel (May 13, 2016)

Hola tonni v podrías darme una mano x aca tengo este mismo equipo que probablemente tenia el problema del stk y q al reemplazarlo no le abia encendido mas y ahora comprove que tiene algunos faltantes en la placa del trafo que son los d 911 d 912 d1210 si tienes los valores de los mismos


----------

